# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  تخوفات في المغرب من سنة كروية بيضاء  - أيمن بن التهامي

## ادارة المنتدى

بعد الهزيمة المذلة أمام منتخب الغابون، التي كانت آخر مسمار يدق في نعش المنتخب المغربي لكرة القدم، الذي قضى الفهود على آماله نهائيا في التأهل إلى نهائيات كأس العالم في جنوب إفريقيا سنة 2010، دخلت كرة القدم منعطفا جديدا، بعد تداول وسائل إعلام أخبارا عن إمكانية طرد لاعبين محترفين من صفوف المنتخب نهائيا، بسبب ما وصفوه رفضهم المشاركة كاحتياطيين في هذه المباراة المصيرية، فيما أشارت أخرى إلى انطلاق السباق للظفر بمنصب مدرب المنتخب الوطني الأول لكرة القدم، خلفا لحسن مومن.غير أن المشكل ليس في الربان، الذي يمكنه إنقاذ سفينة الأسود من الغرق نحو الأسفل،

أكثر...

----------

